
Historical Computers in Japan - mmoez
http://museum.ipsj.or.jp/en/computer/index.html
======
ArtWomb
Amazing historical resource. Interesting how intimately the evolution of
Supercomputing was tied to Japan's Aerospace Lab, precursor to JAXA. We often
think of automobiles, not airplanes, when we think of Japanese industrial
heavys. But virtually half of all aerospace components are supplied by the
Japanese!

【National Aerospace Laboratory of Japan】 Numerical Wind Tunnel

[http://museum.ipsj.or.jp/en/computer/super/0020.html](http://museum.ipsj.or.jp/en/computer/super/0020.html)

------
forinti
The Fujitsu FM computers have impressive specs for 8 bit computers.

They should have had as much success as the MSX had.

[http://museum.ipsj.or.jp/en/computer/personal/0007.html](http://museum.ipsj.or.jp/en/computer/personal/0007.html)

~~~
ddingus
Another 6809 8 bitter! Nice to read about, and yes. Agreed.

------
veysel-im
Web page is not responsive

~~~
gsaga
Same

